# Ville Seppänen - 5x5BLD WR



## Gunnar (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi!

I just heard from Teemu Tiinanen that Ville got 10:24 in 5x5BLD at Finnish Open today.

Pretty impressive, and great that he finally made it in competition!!


----------



## r_517 (Aug 28, 2010)

next time he should sub timer

CONG though


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 28, 2010)

zomg spef <3


----------



## aronpm (Aug 28, 2010)

SPEF


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice spelling of his last name.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG  That's amazing! Congratz Ville!!


----------



## blah (Aug 28, 2010)

spef <3


----------



## Gunnar (Aug 28, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Nice spelling of his last name.




Doh. And it seems I can't change the header...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats, very fast time!! (Although not for him )


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats!
and what about his 3BLD?


----------



## iRiLLL (Aug 28, 2010)

(*[email protected]&$R*@&$)(@*)$

omg

btw congratz

edit : video ? 
can't wait


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 28, 2010)

Simply amazing, great work Spef.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't wait until Spef gets sub-10 on 5x5 and sub-3 4x4!


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, insanity.
Congratulations!


----------



## Erik (Aug 28, 2010)

Villle!!!! Finally you solved it... solve = WR you said ;-)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, congratulations, Ville! It's nice that this WR is finally respectable.

And you were even nice enough to leave a glimmer of hope for us mere mortals - very thoughtful of you.  A mere 4:17 faster than the previous WR.

Wow!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 28, 2010)

wow really cool


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha, nice job, I knew you'd do it  And you can still go much much faster...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2010)

lol safety solve


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats, Ville! Amazing solve! Is there a video?

Chris

--edit--
fixed Ville's name in the title
--edit--


----------



## Toad (Aug 28, 2010)

Incredible.

Spef <3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 28, 2010)

Spef!

We all knew you could do it. Just a matter of time


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats Ville!


----------



## Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

Sweet. Only thing I can solve blindfolded is a normal 3x3 and the easier lol


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 28, 2010)

Incredible! Man that's so crazy! Great job man, great job!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome. Faster than my 333 memo.


----------



## Kian (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats! Great to hear, as Ville has really earned this WR. Happy to see he finally got it.


----------



## Dene (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say spef, you know that I'm a bit disappointed with the time but well done


----------



## joelwong (Aug 29, 2010)

wow he finally got one!! AweSomE


----------



## roundy (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats! nice jobs：）


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 29, 2010)

We have been expecting this for two years now, so nice you fin(n)aly got it . Congratulations.

And yes, we realize it was a safety solve


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mitch15 (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 29, 2010)

Good job Ville! Keep cutting the time of those records


----------



## Shortey (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm 99.9% sure someone filmed it.


----------



## riffz (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sub10. Am disappoint.

No, but really: About time, spef. You deserve it.


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 30, 2010)

wow who doesnt get sub 10s srsly


----------

